
As Rents Outrun Pay, California Families Live on a Knife’s Edge - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/21/us/california-housing-crisis-rent.html
======
innagadadavida
It’s time for cities to put a hard ratio limit on office space to housing
space. Bay Area especially is just building office spaces as tax revenues are
lucrative and there is no other liability unlike housing which requires
schools, libraries and other infrastructure. Mayors of cities are primarily
responsible for this mess, companies are definitely complicit.

------
ohiovr
Interest rates are too low.

